# for sale-1986 325es coupe



## redcar777 (Apr 7, 2013)

....hi there.....i must sell my 1986 325es coupe....this is a driver with only 94k original miles......beautiful red.......drives great.....in great condition!......pics don't do it justice but i've attached a few......located in northern nj.......please contact me if you have any questions......thanks!


----------

